# OpenOffice.org



## woomia (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks like all the places that help OO packages are either gone or non-responsive. Anyone have a working link?


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 24, 2011)

Why not to try LiberOffice instead?


----------



## Beastie (Sep 24, 2011)

Use editors/libreoffice instead. It's available in the ports (obviously!) and in the packages repository up to editors/libreoffice-legacy (3.3.3) AFAIK.
The project comprises many former OpenOffice developers. It's the same with additional features and many fixes.


----------



## woomia (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm talking about installable packages. I have a weak computer and compiling it will take days.


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 24, 2011)

libreoffice package is available in FreeBSD mirrors, simply `# pkg_add -r libreoffice`


----------



## woomia (Sep 24, 2011)

Doesn't work. No packages for 8.2.


----------



## jrm@ (Sep 24, 2011)

Maybe this will work for you:


```
sudo env PACKAGESITE="ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/Latest/" pkg_add -r libreoffice-legacy
```


----------

